# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  نقض جلسة 17/12/2019 التفتيش الذي يجريه مأموري الضبط القضائي للمطارات.................

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*الطعن رقم ١٣٦٢٣ لسنة ٨٧ قضائية

الصادر بجلسة ٢٠١٩/١٢/١٧
*
التفتيش الذي يجريه مأموري الضبط القضائي تأمينًا للمطارات والممرات البحرية الدولية والأنفاق عبر قناة السويس تأمينًا لها من حوادث الإرهاب باعتبارها مناطق حدودية وحماية للأمن القومي للوطن . إجراء تحفظي لا يلزم لإجرائه أدلة كافية أو إذن سابق من سلطة التحقيق ولا يمنع إجراءه كون الشخص الواقع عليه يتمتع بصفة الحصانة أيًا كانت نوعها وشخص المتمتع بها وصفته . طالما أنه كان في حالة مرور من هذه المناطق وتم دون تعسف . جواز التعويل على ما يسفر عنه هذا التفتيش من أدلة . فحص سيارة الطاعن عضو الهيئة القضائية من كلب الحراسة حال مروره من منطقة حدودية وسقوط جوهر الحشيش المخدر عقب انقضاضه على حقيبة وتمزيقها واستكمال تفتيش باقي الطاعنين والسيارة . صحيح قانوناً . استناد الحكم لتقرير قانوني خاطئ هو رضاء الطاعن بالتفتيش أو توافر مظاهر خارجية لارتكاب الجريمة . لا يعيبه . ما دامت النتيجة التي خلص إليها تتفق والتطبيق القانوني السليم .

الحكم 

طعن رقم ١٣٦٢٣ لسنة ٨٧ قضائية
الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠١٩/١٢/١٧
العنوان : اشتراك . فاعل أصلي . مواد مخدرة . حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب " . نقض " أسباب الطعن . ما لا يقبل منها " .
الموجز : المادة ٣٩ عقوبات . مفادها ؟ منازعة الطاعن فيما استخلصه الحكم من أدلة تثبت أنه قد ارتكب جريمة الاشتراك في تأليف تشكيل عصابي للاتجار في المواد المخدرة . جدل موضوعي في تقدير الدليل وفي سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها . لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض . رد سائغ من الحكم على الدفع بانتفاء أركان جريمة تأليف عصابة الغرض منها الاتجار في المواد المخدرة .
الحكم
بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد المستشار المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانونًا :
حيث إن الطعن قد استوفى الشكل المقرر في القانون .

أولًا : بالنسبة لأوجه الطعن المقدمة من الطاعن الأول :

حيث ينعى الطاعن الأول على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه بجرائم تأليف عصابة الغرض منها الاتجار في الجواهر المخدرة ونقلها بقصد الاتجار مستغلًا في ذلك السلطة المخولة له بمقتضى وظيفته والحصانة القضائية المقررة له طبقًا للدستور والقانون ، وإحراز جوهري الحشيش والترامادول المخدرين بقصد التعاطي ، وإحراز ذخيرة بغير ترخيص ، قد شابه القصور والتناقض في التسبيب ، والفساد في الاستدلال ، والخطأ في الإسناد وفي تطبيق القانون ، والإخلال بحق الدفاع ، ذلك أن المحكمة لم تحط بواقعة الدعوى وأوردتها في صورة مجملة ومجهلة ، ورد بما لا يصلح على دفعه ببطلان الاستيقاف وبطلان القبض والتفتيش لانتفاء حالة التلبس ، واطرح بما لا يسوغ دفعه بانتفاء أركان جريمة تأليف عصابة الغرض منها الاتجار في المواد المخدرة ، وانتفاء القصد الجنائي لديه لعدم علمه بوجود المخدر بالسيارة ، وعول في قضائه بالإدانة على تقرير المعمل الكيماوي رغم عدم إيراد مؤداه ، واعتنق الحكم صورًا متعارضة لواقعة الدعوى ، إذ أورد اعتراف المتهمين بارتكاب الواقعة في التحقيقات ثم عاد وأورد أنهم أنكروا ما نسب إليهم ، واستند في قضائه بالإدانة إلى أدلة اطرحها عند قضائه ببراءة المتهمين الثانية والثالث من بعض التهم التي نسبت إليهما ، كما أسند إلى الملازم أول / ...... قوله أن الطاعن الأول هو الذي اتصل به وبالمتهم المجهول - زعيم التشكيل العصابي - هاتفيًا وهو ما لا أصل له بالأوراق ، كما عول في الإدانة على أقوال المتهمين الثانية والثالث رغم تناقضها والعدول عنها أمام المحكمة ، وعلى أقوال شاهدي الإثبات الأول والثاني والمستمدة من قبض وتفتيش باطلين ، كما عول على أقوال باقي شهود الإثبات رغم تناقضها واختلافها ، سيما وأن الشاهد الرابع الجندي / ...... شهد بجلسة المحاكمة أن شاهد الإثبات الأول هو الذي طلب منه استيقاف السيارة المدنية ولم يسمع نباح الكلب البوليسي ولم يشاهد التفتيش ، وهو ما يخالف ما شهد به بالتحقيقات ، هذا إلى أنه عول في قضائه بالإدانة على تحريات الشرطة والتي جاءت لاحقة على الضبط ، وكانت ترديدًا لأقوال المتهمين ، واطرح الحكم بما لا يصلح الدفع بعدم جديتها ، كما لم يعرض لأوجه دفاعه ودفوعه الجوهرية ، هذا فضلًا عن أن المحكمة عدلت عن قرارها بضم دفتر أحوال الكلابة لتحقيق دفعه بتزويره ، ولثبوت أنه كان في راحة وقت الضبط ، مما ينبئ عن رغبة المحكمة في الإدانة ، مستندة في قضائها إلى علمها الشخصي ، هذا إلى أن الحكم التفت عن دفعه ببطلان القبض والتفتيش بمعرفة شاهدي الإثبات الأول والثاني لتجاوز اختصاصهما المكاني ولحدوث الواقعة بمنطقة عسكرية ، مما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه .
حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه بيَّن واقعة الدعوى بما مفاده أن المتهم الأول مستغلًا لحصانته القضائية - من عدم جواز تفتيشه - وإبان عمله بنيابة ...... تكونت لديه صداقات مع الأعراب من تجار المخدرات ، فما كان منه إلا أن اشترك مع أحدهم في تكوين تشكيل عصابي تزعمه أحد الأعراب نقل الحشيش المخدر من اتجاه الغرب إلى الشرق لتوزيعها على تجار التجزئة والمتعاطين بمنطقة رأس سدر مستغلًا المتهم الأول في ذلك سيارته رقم ...... ملاكي الشرقية ، وبتاريخ ٩ / ١١ / ٢٠١٦ وتحديدًا في فجر ذلك اليوم توجه المتهم الأول يرافقه سائقه المتهم الثالث إلى حيث منزل صديقته المتهمة الثانية ، وبناء على موعد محدد سلفًا مع زعيم التشكيل تحرك ثلاثتهم تحت أستار الظلام عبر طريق الإسماعيلية الصحراوي متجهين صوب مدينة أبو صوير حسبما أفادت المحادثات الهاتفية المتتالية بين المتهم الأول وزعيم التشكيل سالف الذكر ، وعند نقطة الالتقاء المحددة وجدوا سيارة بدون لوحات معدنية وزجاجها ملون في انتظارهم كان يستقلها زعيم التشكيل والذي أمر المتهم الأول بأن يسير خلفه عبر طريق وعر ومدقات رملية إلى أن توقف ثم قام بتحميل حقيبة وجوال بلاستيك كانا بسيارته ووضعهما بسيارة المتهم الأول على المقعد الخلفي والدواسة خلف كرسي السائق ، وانصرف بسيارته في حين انطلق المتهمون الثلاثة بسيارة المتهم الأول متجهين نحو كمين غرب النفق وفي الطريق قام المتهم الأول بدس يده في الحقيبة واقتطع لنفسه لفافة من جوهر الحشيش المخدر ناولها للمتهمة الثانية طالبًا منها وضعها في حقيبتها ، وعندها انتشرت رائحة مخدر الحشيش بالسيارة ثم بدأ المتهم الأول اتصالاته بصديقه الملازم أول ...... من قوات حرس الحدود بمنطقة كمين غرب النفق ، والذي كان طبقًا للخطة الإجرامية الموضوعة قد اتفق معه سلفًا بتاريخ سابق على أن يكون في انتظاره بمكان الكمين حتى يمكنه من المرور بسرعة عبر حارة الشرطة العسكرية ، وتقابل معه بالفعل أمام محطة تمويل السيارات - وطنية - وتقدمه الأخير بسيارته العسكرية والتي يقودها أحد جنود القوات المسلحة صوب حارة الشرطة العسكرية والتي يقف بها الجندي / ...... والذي أشار إلى السيارة المدنية قيادة المتهم الأول بالتوقف طبقًا للتعليمات العسكرية ، رافضًا إلحاح ومحاولات ضابط حرس الحدود في السماح لها بالمرور ، وآنذاك شاهد الرائد / ...... رئيس مباحث النفق ، ومرافقه النقيب / ...... معاون مباحث النفق متابعين إياه عن كثب وقد ساورتهم الشكوك والريبة بداءة عند دخول السيارة المدنية للعبور من الحارة المخصصة للقوات المسلحة وبها مخالفات واضحة من زجاج ملون حاجب للرؤية ولوحات معدنية بلاستيكية غير تلك المعدنية التي يتم صرفها ويحتم قانون المرور استخدامها ويحظر استعمال غيرها ، فتقدم الأول نحوه وطلب من قائد السيارة التوجه إلى حارة التفتيش المدنية وإبراز هويته الشخصية وأوراق ملكية السيارة ، وتعرف عليه - أنه عضو هيئة قضائية - وطلب منه تفتيش السيارة رضاء فوافق المتهم الأول على إجراء التفتيش ، وطلب من الأمين / ...... التابع لإدارة تدريب كلاب الأمن والحراسة بأكاديمية الشرطة الكشف عن السيارة فقام الأخير بجعل الكلب - هيرو - يمر حول السيارة إلى أن توقف أمام الباب الخلفي الأيسر وأخذ في النباح بشدة ، وهنا طلب رئيس المباحث من المتهم الأول فتح أبواب السيارة وإنزال مستقليها ، وعند فتح الباب المواجه للكلب هجم على الحقيبة الموجودة على المقعد الخلفي الأيسر وأطبق عليها بأسنانه وجذبها عنوة إلى خارج السيارة ، فتمزقت أحشاؤها وسقطت منها قطع من جوهر الحشيش المخدر ، وطلب رئيس المباحث من مرافقه التحفظ على المتهمين الثلاثة وقام بتفتيش السيارة فعثر على المقعد الخلفي للسائق على حقيبة وجوال بلاستيكي بداخلها عدد مائة وسبعة وثلاثون لفافة من جوهر الحشيش المخدر وقد وضعت قطع الحشيش المخدر داخل لفافات من البلاستيك ، والمطاط ، وعثر داخل تابلوه السيارة على علبة من الصاج بداخلها عدد اثنى عشر قرص تامول وقرصين ترامادول ، وقطعة صغيرة من جوهر الحشيش المخدر ، وطلقة آلية عيار ٧.٦٢×٣٩ مم ، كما قام بتفتيش حقيبة المتهمة الثانية وهي حقيبة جلدية سوداء اللون فعثر بداخلها على لفافة كبيرة الحجم من مادة مطاطية وبلاستيكية تحوي بداخلها عدد خمس قطع من جوهر الحشيش المخدر ، وزنت جميعها إحدى وسبعون كيلو جرام وأربعمائة وخمسة وثلاثون جرامًا بعد أخذ العينة العشوائية والتي ثبت أنها لجوهر الحشيش المخدر ، وأن الأقراص المضبوطة تحتوي على الترامادول هيدروكلوريد المدرج بالجدول الأول ، وأن الطلقة تستخدم على الأسلحة النارية عيار ٧.٦٢×٣٩ مم وصالحة للاستعمال ، وساق الحكم على صحة الواقعة وثبوتها في حق الطاعنين أدلة سائغة استقاها من أقوال شهود الإثبات ومما ورد بتقريري المعمل الكيماوي وقسم الأدلة الجنائية وأورد مؤدى هذه الأدلة في بيان وافٍ يكفي للتدليل على ثبوت الصورة التي اقتنعت بها المحكمة واستقرت في وجدانها على نحو يدل على أن المحكمة محصتها التمحيص الكافي وألمت بها إلمامًا شاملًا يفيد أنها قامت بما ينبغي عليها من تدقيق البحث لتعرف الحقيقة ، وكان من المقرر أن القانون لم يرسم شكلًا أو نمطًا يصوغ فيه الحكم بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة والظروف التي وقعت فيها ، ومتى كان مجموع ما أورده الحكم على النحو الذي سلف بيانه كافيًا في تفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها حسبما استخلصتها المحكمة فإن ذلك يكون محققًا لحكم القانون ، ويكون النعي على الحكم بالغموض والإبهام والقصور في البيان لا محل له .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن التفتيش الذي يجريه مأموري الضبط القضائي تأمينًا للمطارات والممرات البحرية الدولية والأنفاق عبر قناة السويس تأمينًا لها من حوادث الإرهاب باعتبارها مناطق حدودية وحماية للأمن القومي للوطن لا مخالفة فيه للقانون ، ما دام قد تم دون تعسف ، إذ هو من الواجبات التي تمليها عليهم الظروف التي يؤدون فيها هذا الواجب طبقًا لنص المادة ٨٦ من دستور سنة ٢٠١٤ ، وبناءً على التعليمات الصادرة إليهم في هذا الشأن ، فهو بهذه المثابة لا يعد تفتيشًا بالمعنى الذي قصد الشارع اعتباره عملًا من أعمال التحقيق يهدف إلى الحصول على دليل من الأدلة ولا تملكه إلا سلطة التحقيق ، أو بإذن سابق منها ، وإنما هو إجراء تحفظي لا ينبغي أن يختلط مع التفتيش القضائي ، ولا يلزم لإجرائه أدلة كافية أو إذن سابق من سلطة التحقيق ، ولا يمنع إجراء هذا التفتيش كون الشخص الواقع عليه يتمتع بصفة الحصانة أيًا كانت نوعها وشخص المتمتع بها وصفته ، طالما أنه كان في حالة مرور من مثل هذه المناطق الحدودية ذات الطبيعة الخاصة في البلاد ، فإذا أسفر التفتيش عن دليل يكشف عن جريمة معاقب عليها بمقتضى القانون ، فإنه يصح الاستشهاد بهذا الدليل أمام المحاكم في هذه الجريمة على اعتبار أنه ثمرة إجراء مشروع في ذاته ولم يرتكب في سبيل الحصول عليه أية مخالفة أو تعسف .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه والصورة التي اعتنقتها لواقعة الدعوى أنه وحال استقلال الطاعن الأول لسيارته رقم ...... ملاكي شرقية وبرفقته الطاعنين الثانية والثالث متجهين من شرق نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي إلى منطقة غرب النفق وحال مروره من حارة الشرطة العسكرية المخصصة للقوات المسلحة تعرض له ماديًا الجندي / ...... طبقًا للتعليمات العسكرية رافضًا إلحاح ضابط حرس الحدود ومحاولاته للسماح له بالعبور ، وآنذاك وبعد رجوع السيارة إلى حارة المرور المخصصة للمدنيين قام شاهدي الإثبات الأول والثاني بالاستعانة بالكلب البوليسي - هيرو - لفحص السيارة وتفتيشها والذي كان بقيادة الأمين شرطة التابع لإدارة تدريب كلاب الأمن والحراسة بأكاديمية الشرطة ، فهجم الكلب على الحقيبة الموجودة على المقعد الخلفي بالسيارة وأطبق عليها بأسنانه وجذبها عنوة خارج السيارة وسقطت منها قطع الحشيش المخدر وباستكمال التفتيش بمعرفة شاهدي الإثبات الأول والثاني تم ضبط بقية المواد المخدرة المضبوطة بالسيارة وبحقيبة يد الطاعنة الثانية والعثور على طلقة نارية عيار ٧.٦٢×٣٩ مم ، ومن ثم يكون التفتيش قد تم وفق صحيح القانون ، وإذ قضى الحكم المطعون فيه برفض الدفع ببطلان الاستيقاف والتفتيش لانتفاء حالة التلبس يكون قد اقترن بالصواب ، ولا يعيبه في ذلك ما استند إليه من تقرير قانوني خاطئ من رضاء الطاعن الأول بالتفتيش أو توافر مظاهر خارجية تنبئ بذاتها عن ارتكابه جريمة ، ما دامت النتيجة التي خلص إليها الحكم صحيحة وتتفق والتطبيق القانوني السليم .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عرض لاشتراك الطاعن الأول مع آخر مجهول في تأليف عصابة غرضها الاتجار في المواد المخدرة ، واطرحه في قوله : " .... أن مناط المسئولية في جريمة تشكيل عصابي للاتجار في المواد المخدرة المنصوص عليها في المادة ٣٣ من القانون رقم ١٨٢ لسنة ١٩٦٠ هو ثبوت مساهمة الجاني في تأليف المنظمة الإجرامية بما يقتضيه من إعداد وتنظيم وتوزيع الأدوار على الشركاء وتحديد الأعمال المستهدفة من التنظيم والمزمع ارتكابها ، كما أن الركن المعنوي فيها يستلزم فضلًا عن توافر القصد بما يقتضيه من توافر عنصري العلم ولإرادة انصراف إرادة الجاني صوب مقارفة النشاط الإجرامي مع العلم بعناصر الجريمة - توفر القصد الخاص بأن يكون الغرض من التشكيل الاتجار في المواد المخدرة -
لما كان ذلك ، وكان الثابت بالأوراق أن المتهم الأول قد اختار لصداقته ما يحقق أهدافه ، ولذلك كان وقع اختياره على الملازم أول / ...... قوات حرس الحدود ، والمعين بكمين نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي وهو من بلدته الشرقية ، وقد أعد له أهم الأدوار في منظومته الإجرامية ، وإن كان الشاهد لا يدري حقيقتها ، فكان دوره تسهيل عبوره النفق بما يحمله من مخدرات من الغرب إلى الشرق مرورًا من حارة القوات المسلحة والتي يقف بها رجال الشرطة العسكرية وتربطهم علاقة عمل بذلك الشاهد ، وللإعداد الجيد لمنظومته الإجرامية قد اتصل بالشاهد سالف الذكر بتاريخ ٣ / ١١ / ٢٠١٦ أي قبل تاريخ الضبط بأسبوع تقريبًا ليخبر الشاهد برغبته بالمرور سريعًا من النفق والعودة من ذات الطريق عن طريق الحارة المخصصة للقوات المسلحة لسهولة العبور بها ، ومن ثم كان ذلك الطلب استكشافًا من المتهم الأول لصديقه بالقوات المسلحة حتى يتمكن من رسم خطته الإجرامية بدقة ، وقد كان له ما أراد ، وبعد الاتفاق مع زعيم التشكيل العصابي ، تحدد فجر يوم ٩ / ١١ / ٢٠١٦ لتنفيذ المخطط الإجرامي ويراعى أيضًا أن تحديد هذا اليوم جاء في الزمان والمكان اللذان كان فيهما الملازم أول / ...... في نوبتجية عمله في الكمين ، والمحكمة تستنتج من ذلك أنه كان على علم بمواعيد عمل ذلك الشاهد ومن ثم كان التحرك في منتصف الليل متجهًا إلى منطقة أبو صوير تحت أستار الظلام وفي مدقات رملية بناء على اتصالات هاتفية متعددة أرشده الزعيم إلى نقطة الالتقاء ، وكان أن تقابلا ثم صار خلفه حتى نقطة التسليم فقام الأعرابي بوضع الحقيبة والجوال اللذان بهما الجواهر المخدرة المضبوطة ، واضعًا إياها على المقعد الخلفي الأيسر بالسيارة وعلى أرضية السيارة خلف السائق ، مستغلًا في ذلك وبترتيب مسبق ومقصود أن السيارة مفيمة زجاجها بأوراق سوداء اللون حتى لا يظهر ما بداخل السيارة ، وهذا هو سبب عدم وضعها بحقيبة السيارة إذ إن المعتاد في أكمنة الشرطة هو الاكتفاء بفتح حقيبة السيارة فقط دون أبوابها خاصة عندما يوجد العنصر النسائي بالسيارة دفعًا للإحراج ، وهو الرجل الذي يحمل الحصانة القضائية ، فكان كل شيء قد خطط له ببراعة فائقة ، ولم يترك شاردة ولا واردة إلا وقد تم دراستها في المنظومة الإجرامية ، وهكذا دأب تجار المخدرات ، ثم استمر المتهم الأول في السير في مخططه الإجرامي متجهًا صوب كمين غرب النفق للعبور باتجاه الشرق ، وكان اتصاله بصديقه الضابط طالبًا منه أن يقابله قبل الكمين في محطة تموين السيارات المسماة وطنية ، وكان أن حضر له بسيارة القوات المسلحة ومعه سائقه الخاص ، مما يؤكد أنه في نوبتجية العمل ، والمحكمة تؤكد ثانية هكذا تم دراسة المخطط الإجرامي ، وبالتوجه نحو حارة الشرطة العسكرية والذي تقدم له الملازم أول سالف الذكر طالبًا عبور سيارة المتهم الأول خلفه من ذات الحارة ولكن الجندي البطل لم يذعن لطلب رئيسه في العمل لمخالفته القواعد والأوامر العسكرية ، ذلك الجندي الذي أحسن تدريبه ورعايته ، كان له الفضل الأول في ضبط تلك المنظومة الإجرامية ، إذ إن رفضه عبور السيارة المدنية من حارة الشرطة العسكرية وإصراره على عودتها إلى الخلف للمرور من الحارة المدنية لفت انتباه رجال شرطة الكمين فجاءت الإجراءات التالية التي أسفرت عن ضبط الجريمة متلبسًا بها ، وتنوه المحكمة أن المكالمات بين الأعرابي زعيم التشكيل والمتهم الأول كانت تتم من هاتف سامسونج أسود اللون صغير الحجم دون غيره من الهواتف العديدة التي يحملها وهكذا أقر المتهمان الثانية والثالث ، لأن أقوالهما بالتحقيقات تطمئن إليها المحكمة وقد تم ضبط ذلك الهاتف ضمن الهواتف التي تم ضبطها بالسيارة ، وهكذا كانت اللقاءات والأدوار توزع عبر الهاتف ، وأخيرًا وعن القصد الخاص وهو قصد الاتجار فإن المحكمة تطمئن لمؤدى شهادة الشاهدين الخامس والسادس من قائمة أدلة الثبوت والسابق سرد أقوالهما ، خاصة وهما من أعلى الدرجات الأمنية كفاءة في البحث الجنائي ومكافحة المخدرات وقد شهد أن قرائن الأحوال من ضخامة الكمين المضبوطة وطريقة نقلها ، وطبيعة عمل الأعراب في تلك المنطقة تؤكد قصد الاتجار لدى ذلك التشكيل العصابي ، والمحكمة ترشح هذا الاستنتاج وتؤيده وتطمئن إليه مع ما هو ثابت بالواقع أن القوات المسلحة المصرية وهي تقوم بدورها البطولي على أرض سيناء قد أغلقت جميع مداخل ومخارج تلك المنطقة على تجار المخدرات ، فاستحال عليهم العمل في تلك الأجواء ، ومن ثم كان مخططهم الإجرامي هو تهريب المخدرات من الغرب إلى الشرق وبكميات كبيرة لتوزيعها على تجار التجزئة والمتعاطين ، ومن ثم فإن أقوال الشاهدين والكمية المضبوطة وقرائن الأحوال تؤكد توفر القصد الخاص في حق المتهم الأول ، وهو ما تنتهي معه المحكمة إلى القضاء برفض ذلك الدفع "لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المادة ٣٩ من قانون العقوبات إذ نصت على أن يعتبر فاعلًا في الجريمة من يدخل في ارتكابها إذا كانت تتكون من جملة أفعال فيأتي عملًا من الأعمال المكونة لها ، فقد دلت على أن الجريمة إذا ارتكبت من عدة أفعال سواء بحسب طبيعتها أو طبقًا لخطة تنفيذها فإن كل من تدخل في هذا التنفيذ بقدر ما يعد فاعلًا مع غيره فيها ولو أن الجريمة لم تتم بفعله وحده بل تمت بفعل واحد أو أكثر ممن تدخلوا معه فيها متى وجدت لدى الجاني نية التدخل تحقيقًا لغرض مشترك هو الغاية النهائية من الجريمة بحيث يكون كل منهم قصد قصد الفاعل معه في إيقاع الجريمة المعنية وأسهم فعلًا بدور في تنفيذها ، ولما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أثبت في منطق سائغ وتدليل مقبول أن الطاعن الأول والمتهم المجهول - الأعرابي - قد اتفقت إرادتهما على تأليف تشكيل عصابي غرضه الاتجار في المواد المخدرة وأن كلًا منهما أسهم - تحقيقًا لذلك - بالدور الذي أعد له في خطة تنفيذ تلك الجريمة على النحو الذي أورده الحكم في بيانه لواقعة الدعوى واطراحه للدفع ، وكان الطاعن الأول لا ينازع في أن ما عول عليه الحكم من أدلة الثبوت له مأخذه الصحيح من الأوراق وقد انصبت مجادلته على ما استخلصه الحكم من هذه الأدلة ورتب عليها أنه قد ارتكب جريمة الاشتراك في تأليف تشكيل عصابي للاتجار في المواد المخدرة ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن الأول في هذا الخصوص لا يخرج عن كونه جدلًا موضوعيًا في تقدير الدليل ، وفي سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها مما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان مناط المسئولية في حالتي إحراز وحيازة ونقل الجواهر المخدرة هو ثبوت اتصال الجاني بالمخدر اتصالًا مباشرًا أو بالواسطة وبسط سلطانه عليه بأي صورة عن علم وإرادة ، إما بحيازة المخدر حيازة مادية أو بوضع اليد عليه على سبيل الملك والاختصاص ولو لم تتحقق الحيازة المادية ، ولا يشترط لاعتبار الجاني حائزًا لمادة مخدرة أن يكون محرزًا للمادة المضبوطة بل يكفي لاعتباره كذلك أن يكون سلطانه مبسوطًا عليها ولو لم تكن في حيازته المادية أو كان المحرز للمخدر شخصًا غيره ، وكان من المقرر أن القصد الجنائي في جريمة نقل جوهر مخدر بقصد الاتجار إنما هو علم الناقل المحرز بأن ما يحرزه أو يحوزه هو من المواد المخدرة ، وكانت المحكمة غير مكلفة بالتحدث استقلالًا عن هذا الركن إذا كان ما أوردته في حكمها كافيًا في الدلالة على أن المتهم كان عالمًا بأن ما ينقله مخدر ، كما أن نقل المخدر بقصد الاتجار واقعة مادية يستقل قاضي الموضوع بالفصل فيها طالما أنه يقيمها على ما ينتجها ، وما دامت المحكمة قد اقتنعت للأسباب التي بينتها في حدود سلطتها التقديرية لأدلة الدعوى أن النقل كان بقصد الاتجار ، وإذ كانت المحكمة قد استظهرت من ظروف الدعوى وملابساتها علم الطاعن الأول بكنه الجوهر المخدر المضبوط داخل سيارته وانبساط سلطانه عليه وأن نقله له كان بقصد الاتجار فيه وردت على دفاعه في هذا الشأن ردًا سائغًا وكافيًا في الدلالة على علمه بكنه المخدر المضبوط وأن نقله له كان بقصد الاتجار ، فإن ما ينعاه على الحكم من قصور في التسبيب أو فساد في الاستدلال يكون غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنه لا ينال من سلامة الحكم عدم إيراد نص تقرير الخبير بكامل أجزائه ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد نقل عن تقرير المعمل الكيماوي " أنه ثبت بتقرير الإدارة المركزية للمعامل الكيماوية أنه بتاريخ ١٣ / ١١ / ٢٠١٦ وبفحص الحرز الأول عبارة عن قطعة بنية داكنة اللون وزنت على الميزان الحساس ستة وتسعون جرامًا ثبت أن مادة القطعة الحشيش المدرج بالجدول الأول من قانون المخدرات ، وأن الحرز الثاني بداخله فارغ علبة سجائر بها عدد أربعة عشر قرصًا دوائيًا بداخل أغلفتها ثبت أن الأقراص تحتوي على الترامادول هيدروكلوريد المدرج بالجدول الأول من قانون المخدرات ، وأن الحرز الثالث عبارة عن فارغ علبة سجائر بها قطعة واحدة من مادة بنية اللون وزنت أربعة عشر جرامًا ثبت أن مادة القطعة للحشيش المدرج بالجدول الأول من قانون المخدرات " وكان ما أورده الحكم عن هذا التقرير كافيًا في بيان مضمونه ، ويكون النعي على الحكم في هذا الشأن لا محل له .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تستخلص من أقوال الشهود وسائر العناصر المطروحة أمامها على بساط البحث الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى حسبما يؤدي إليه اقتناعها وأن تطرح ما يخالفها من صور أخرى ، ما دام استخلاصها سائغًا مستندًا إلى أدلة مقبولة في العقل والمنطق ولها أصلها في الأوراق ، وكان من المقرر أن وزن أقوال الشهود وتقدير الظروف التي يؤدون فيها شهادتهم وتعويل القضاء على أقوالهم مهما وجه إليها من مطاعن وحام حولها من الشبهات كل ذلك مرجعه إلى محكمة الموضوع تنزلها المنزلة التي تراها وتقدرها التقدير الذي تطمئن إليه ومتى أخذت بشهادتهم فإن ذلك يفيد أنها اطرحت جميع الاعتبارات التي ساقها الدفاع لحملها على عدم الأخذ بها ، وكان للمحكمة في سبيل تكوين عقيدتها أن تأخذ بقول الشاهد في أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى متى اطمأنت إليه ولو خالف قولًا آخر له أبداه في مرحلة أخرى ، كما أن التناقض في أقوال الشهود أو تضاربهم في أقوالهم - بفرض حصوله - لا يعيب الحكم ما دامت المحكمة قد استخلصت الحقيقة من أقوالهم استخلاصًا سائغًا لا تناقض فيه ، وكانت المحكمة في الدعوى الماثلة قد كشفت عن اطمئنانها إلى أقوال شهود الإثبات واقتناعها بحدوث الواقعة على الصورة التي شهدوا بها ، وكان ما أوردته منها سائغًا في العقل والمنطق ولا تناقض فيه ، فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الخصوص لا يعدو أن يكون محاولة لتجريح أدلة الدعوى على وجه معين تأديًا من ذلك إلى مناقضة الصورة التي ارتسمت في وجدان قاضي الموضوع بالدليل الصحيح ، وهو ما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن التناقض الذي يعيب الحكم ويبطله هو الذي يقع بين أسبابه بحيث ينفي بعضها ما أثبته البعض الآخر ولا يعرف أي الأمرين قصدته المحكمة ، والذي من شأنه أن يجعل الدليل متهادمًا متساقطًا لا شيء فيه باقيًا يمكن أن يعتبر قوامًا لنتيجة سليمة يصح الاعتماد عليها ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد اعتنق صورة واحدة لواقعة الدعوى ، ثم ساق أدلة الثبوت التي استمد منها عقيدته دون تناقض ، ولم ينسب لأي من المتهمين اعترافًا بارتكاب الواقعة ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن الأول في هذا الصدد يكون على غير أساس .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن تقدير الأدلة بالنسبة إلى كل متهم هو من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع وحدها وهي حرة في تكوين عقيدتها حسب تقديرها واطمئنانها إليها بالنسبة إلى متهم وعدم اطمئنانها إلى ذات الأدلة بالنسبة لمتهم آخر ، وإذ كانت المحكمة قد اطمأنت إلى أقوال شهود الإثبات ، وأخذت بتصويرهم للواقعة بالنسبة للطاعن وحده دون المتهمين الآخرين الذين قضت ببراءتهما من بعض الاتهامات ، وكان من حق محكمة الموضوع أن تجزئ شهادة الشاهد فتأخذ منها بما تطمئن إليه وتطرح ما عداه لتعلق ذلك بسلطتها في تقدير أدلة الدعوى ، وكان الحكم قد حصل أقوال شهود الإثبات بما لا شبهة فيه ولا تناقض ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في صدد تعارض صورة الواقعة التي تناولتها أقوال الشهود ، وما أخذ به الحكم وما اطرح من اقوالهم واعتماده على الدليل المستمد منها في حق الطاعن وحده دون المتهمين الآخرين لا يخرج عن كونه جدلًا موضوعيًا في تقدير الدليل وفي سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها وهو ما لا يجوز إثارته أو الخوض فيه امام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن الخطأ في الإسناد - بفرض وقوعه - لا يعيب الحكم ما لم يتناول من الأدلة ما يؤثر في عقيدة المحكمة ، فإنه لا يجدي الطاعن الأول ما ينعاه على الحكم أنه أورد عند تحصيله لأقوال الملازم أول / ...... قوله أن الطاعن الأول هو بمفرده الذي اتصل هاتفيًا به وبالأعرابي - المتهم المجهول - زعيم التشكيل العصابي في حين أن أقواله خلت من ذلك إذ إن ذلك بفرض صحته لم يكن قوام جوهر الواقعة ، وليس بذي أثر في منطق الحكم ولا في النتيجة التي انتهى إليها ، ومن ثم فإن هذا الوجه من النعي لا يكون مقبولًا .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه بنى قضاءه بصفة أصلية في موضوع الواقعة محل الجريمة على أقوال شهود الإثبات وتقريري المعمل الكيماوي وقسم الأدلة الجنائية وهي دعامات صحيحة تكفي لحمله ، فإنه يكون غير منتج ما يثيره الطاعن الأول على الحكم بشأن أقوال المتهمين الثانية والثالث التي لم يذكرها ضمن شهود الإثبات وهو يعدد أدلته على قيام الجريمة إلا تزيدًا بعدما استوفى دليله من الأدلة التي عددها ، ما دامت هذه الأقوال ليست بذات أثر على جوهر الواقعة التي اقتنعت بها المحكمة ولم يكن لها أثر في النتيجة التي انتهى إليها الحكم ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن الأول في هذا الشأن يكون في غير محله .

لما كان ذلك ، ولئن كان الأصل أن من يقوم بإجراء باطل لا تقبل منه الشهادة عليه ، إلا أن ذلك لا يكون إلا عند قيام البطلان وثبوته ، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد انتهى سديدًا إلى صحة الإجراءات ، فإنه لا تثريب عليه إن هو عول في الإدانة على أقوال شاهدي الإثبات الأول والثاني ، ويكون منعى الطاعن الأول في هذا الصدد غير قويم .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن تقدير جدية التحريات هو من المسائل الموضوعية التي تخضع لإشراف محكمة الموضوع ، وأن للمحكمة أن تعول في تكوين عقيدتها على ما جاء بتحريات الشرطة باعتبارها قرينة معززة لما ساقته من أدلة أساسية في الدعوى ، كما أنه من المقرر أنه لا ينال من جدية التحريات أن تكون ترديدًا لأقوال المتهمين أو الشهود ؛ لأن مفاد ذلك أن مجريها قد تحقق من صدق تلك الأقوال ، فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الشأن لا يعدو أن يكون جدلًا موضوعيًا في تقدير الدليل وفي سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها وهو ما لا يجوز إثارته أو الخوض فيه أمام محكمة النقض ، هذا فضلًا عن أن البين من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه عول في قضائه بالإدانة على أقوال شهود الإثبات وتقريري المعمل الكيماوي وقسم الأدلة الجنائية ، وأن ما ورد بأقوال الشاهدين الخامس والسادس في شأن التحريات إنما هو مجرد قول لهما يخضع لتقدير محكمة الموضوع التي أفصحت عن اطمئنانها إليه ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن الأول في هذا الصدد يكون في غير محله ، هذا إلى أنه لم يبين بأسباب طعنه أوجه التناقض بين أقوال شاهدي الإثبات الخامس والسادس وبين تحرياتهما بل جاء قوله في هذا الصدد مرسلًا غير محدد ، ومن ثم فإن منعاه في هذا الخصوص لا يكون مقبولًا .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الدفع بانتفاء صلة الطاعن الأول بالواقعة أو بالهاتف المحمول المضبوط لا يعدو أن يكون من أوجه الدفاع الموضوعية التي لا تستوجب ردًا صريحًا من الحكم بل الرد يستفاد من أدلة الثبوت التي أوردها ، فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الخصوص لا يعدو أن يكون جدلًا موضوعيًا في تقدير الدليل وفي سلطة المحكمة في استنباط معتقدها مما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنه يجب لقبول وجه الطعن أن يكون واضحًا محددًا ، وكان الطاعن الأول لم يبين في طعنه ماهية الدفاع الذي ساقه والتفت الحكم المطعون فيه عن الرد عليه ، بل أرسل القول إرسالًا مما لا يمكن معه مراقبة ما إذا كان الحكم قد تناوله بالرد أو لم يتناوله ، وهل كان دفاعًا جوهريًا مما يجب على المحكمة أن تجيبه أو ترد عليه أو هو من قبيل الدفاع الموضوعي الذي لا يستلزم في الأصل ردًا بل الرد عليه مستفادًا من القضاء بالإدانة للأدلة التي أوردتها المحكمة في حكمها ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن الأول في هذا الصدد لا يكون مقبولًا .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن القرار الذي تصدره المحكمة في مجال تجهيز الدعوى وجمع الأدلة لا يعدو أن يكون قرارًا تحضيريًا لا تتولد عنه حقوق للخصوم توجب حتمًا العمل على تنفيذه صونًا لهذه الحقوق ، وكانت المحكمة قد عدلت عن قرار أصدرته بضم دفتر أحوال الكلابة للطعن عليه بالتزوير لثبوت أن الكلب - هيرو - كان في راحة وقت الضبط ، فإنه فوق كونه قرارًا تحضيريًا للفصل في الدعوى فإن المدافع عن الطاعن الأول وإن أبداه في مستهل مرافعته إلا أنه لم يصر على ذلك الطلب في ختام المرافعة مما يغدو معه هذا الطلب غير جازم لا على المحكمة إن هي التفتت عن الرد عليه ، ومع ذلك فإن الحكم اطرح هذا الطلب برد سائغ وكافٍ ويستقيم به اطراح هذا الطلب ، هذا إلى أن هذا الوجه من الدفاع لا يتجه إلى نفي الفعل المكون للجريمة أو استحالة حدوث الواقعة على النحو الذي اقتنعت به المحكمة بل إن الهدف منه إثارة الشبهة في الأدلة التي اطمأنت إليها المحكمة ويعتبر من أوجه الدفاع الموضوعية التي لا تلتزم المحكمة بإجابتها ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن الأول في هذا الخصوص يكون في غير محله .

لما كان ذلك ، وكانت حالة الانتقام والرغبة في إدانة المحكوم عليه كلها مسائل داخلية تقوم في نفس القاضي وتتعلق بشخصه وضميره وترك المشرع أمر تقدير الإدانة لتقدير القاضي وما تطمئن إليه نفسه ويرتاح إليه وجدانه ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثار في هذا المنحى لا يصح أن ينبني عليه وجه الطعن .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما فصل فيه الحكم المطعون فيه في شأن وقائع الدعوى والظروف التي لابست القبض والتفتيش ، وأبدى الرأي فيها مستهديًا بما هو معلوم للكافة لا يعيبه ، إذ إنه من المقرر أن للقاضي أن يستند في قضائه إلى المعلومات العامة التي يفترض في كل شخص أن يكون ملمًا بها ولا تلتزم المحكمة قانونًا ببيان الدليل عليه ، ومن ثم فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الشأن يكون غير سديد .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عرض للدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش على الطاعن الأول بمعرفة ضابط الواقعة داخل منطقة عسكرية متجاوزًا اختصاصه المكاني والوظيفي ورد عليه بقوله : " وحيث إنه عن الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش والدليل المستمد منهما وذلك لتجاوز الاختصاص المكاني لشاهد الإثبات الأول وما يترتب عليه من الدفع بعدم اختصاص النيابة العامة ومن بعدها المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى تأسيسًا على ما شهد به الشاهدان الأول والثاني من أن السيارة كانت بالحارة التابعة للشرطة العسكرية فهو غير سديد ، ذلك أن القانون العسكري قد اشترط متى يثبت لعضو الضبط القضائي العسكري المختص حق الضبط والتفتيش أن يكون الشخص داخلًا أو خارجًا من مناطق الحدود التي عددها وحددها قانون الأحكام العسكرية والتي أضفى القانون رقم ١١٤ لسنة ١٩٥٣ صفة الضبط القضائي على رجال حرس الحدود ، وكانت المادة العاشرة من القانون رقم ٢٥ لسنة ١٩٦٦ قد نصت على أن تطبق فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص فيه النصوص الخاصة بالإجراءات والعقوبات الواردة في القوانين العامة ، وإذ كان ما تقدم ، وكان الثابت بشهادة الجندي / ...... والملازم أول / ...... ، والمحكمة تطمئن إلى صحة وصدق شهادتهما ، أن الأول اكتفى سلبيًا بمنع السيارة من المرور من حارة الشرطة العسكرية ، وهو ما تحقق يقينًا على النحو الثابت بمحضر الضبط المؤرخ ٩ / ١١ / ٢٠١٦ الأمر الذي ينتفي معه شرط الاختصاص للقضاء العسكري لعدم تحقق الواقعة لديهم ، فالمتهمين والسيارة محل الواقعة لم يتحقق لهم الدخول أو الخروج من حارة الشرطة العسكرية ، ومن ناحية ثانية ولما كان الشاهدان الأول والثاني من مأموري الضبط القضائي الذين منحتهم المادة ٢٣ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية سلطة الضبط بصفة عامة وشاملة مما مؤداه أن تبسط ولايتهما على جميع أنواع الجرائم بمنطقة كمين غرب نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي بما فيها الجرائم المسندة إلى المتهمين ، ولا يغير من ذلك تخويل صفة الضبطية القضائية الخاصة في صدد تلك الجرائم إلى ضباط حرس الحدود وفق أحكام قانون الأحكام العسكرية ، لما هو مقرر أن إضفاء صفة الضبط القضائي على موظف ما في حدود جريمة معينة لا يعني مطلقًا سلب تلك الصفة في شأن هذه الجرائم عينها من مأموري الضبط القضائي ذوي الاختصاص العام ، بما مؤداه أن تبسط ولايتهم على جميع أنواع الجرائم .

لما كان ذلك ، وكانت الشرطة المدنية هي صاحبة الاختصاص العام والأصيل في الضبط والتفتيش وفق أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، وكانت الواقعة الماثلة تم ضبطها بساحة التفتيش الخاضعة لإشراف الإدارة العامة لتأمين محور قناة السويس وكان الاختصاص المكاني يخضع لدائرة قسم شرطة الجناين ، والذي يتبع بدوره نيابة السويس الكلية والتي تتبع بدورها محكمة جنايات السويس .

لما كان ذلك ، وكانت قواعد الاختصاص من النظام العام ، وكانت الشرطة المدنية هي صاحبة الاختصاص العام والأصيل قد باشرت اختصاصها وفق نصوص القانون "

لما كان ذلك ، وكان هذا الذي ساقه الحكم ردًا على هذا الدفع - في خصوص هذه الدعوى - صحيحًا في القانون ، ويكون النعي على الحكم في هذا الشأن في غير محله . لما كان ما تقدم ، فإن الطعن المقدم من الطاعن الأول يكون على غير أساس متعينًا رفضه موضوعًا .

لما كان ذلك ، وكانت جرائم تأليف عصابة الغرض منها الاتجار في الجواهر المخدرة ونقلها بقصد الاتجار مستغلًا في ارتكابها السلطة المخولة له بمقتضى وظيفته والحصانة القضائية المقررة له طبقًا للدستور والقانون وإحراز مخدري الحشيش والترامادول بقصد التعاطي التي دين بها الطاعن الأول قد نشأت عن فعل واحد هو إحراز المخدر وإن تعددت أنواعه واختلفت القصود ، بما كان يتعين معه وفق صحيح القانون تطبيق نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات والحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة لكل من جريمتي تأليف عصابة الغرض منها الاتجار في الجواهر المخدرة ونقلها بقصد الاتجار مستغلًا في ارتكابها السلطة المخولة له بمقتضى وظيفته والحصانة القضائية المقررة له طبقًا للدستور والقانون باعتبار أن أيًا منهما الجريمة الأشد دون العقوبة المقررة لجريمة إحراز مخدري الحشيش والترامادول بقصد التعاطي ، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالف هذا النظر وأوقع على الطاعن الأول عقوبة عن التهمتين الأولى والثانية المسندتين إليه ، وعقوبة أخرى مستقلة عن التهمة الثالثة المرتبطة بهما ، فإنه يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون ، بما يوجب تصحيحه بإلغاء ما قضى به من عقوبتي الحبس والغرامة عن التهمة الثالثة للارتباط .

ثانيًا : بالنسبة لأوجه النعي المقدمة من الطاعنين الثانية والثالث :

حيث ينعى الطاعنان على الحكم المطعون فيه - بمذكرات الأسباب الأربعة - أنه إذ دانهما بجريمة إحراز جوهر الحشيش المخدر بغير قصد من القصود المسماة في القانون ، قد شابه القصور ، والتناقض في التسبيب ، والفساد في الاستدلال ، والإخلال بحق الدفاع ، ذلك أنه لم يبين واقعة الدعوى المستوجبة للعقوبة ، واطرح بما لا يصلح دفعيهما ببطلان القبض والتفتيش لانتفاء حالة التلبس ، ولم يورد مضمون التقارير الفنية ، ولم يدلل على مساهمة الطاعنة الثانية في جريمة نقل المواد المخدرة بقصد الاتجار ، كما أن إدانتهما بتهمة حيازة المخدر المجردة من القصود يتعارض مع تبرئتهما من باقي التهم ، واستند في قضائه بالإدانة إلى أقوال سماعية لشهود الإثبات ، رغم عدم معقوليتها ، وتناقضها بشأن قصص الكلب البوليسي ، وتضاربها بين تحقيقات النيابة العامة وأمام المحكمة وانفراد ضابطي الواقعة بالشهادة ، وإلى تحريات المباحث اللاحقة على الضبط التي لا تستند إلى مصدر معلوم ، ولم تكشف عن دورهما في ارتكاب الواقعة أو شخصية المتهم المجهول ، واطرح بما لا يصلح الدفع بعدم جديتها ، ولم تجر المحكمة تحقيقًا في هذا الخصوص ، كما عول على تقرير المعمل الكيماوي رغم ما ساقاه من اعتراضات بصدده ، كما عول على أقوال الطاعنة الثانية التي صدرت تحت وطأة التهديد من المحقق ورجال الضبط بدلالة عدولها عنها أمام المحكمة ، وضربت المحكمة صفحًا عن أوجه دفاعهما ودفوعهما الجوهرية وعن طلب الطاعنة الثانية استدعاء شهود الإثبات لسماع أقوالهم خاصة الشاهد الأول لإعادة مناقشته بشأن تزوير دفتر الكلابة ، والتفت عن ضم ذلك الدفتر رغم سبق تأجيل الدعوى لضمه ، ودانتها رغم أنها لم تحظ بدفاع جدي لإصابة محاميها بالإغماء المفاجئ اثناء المرافعة ، مما ينبئ عن تلمس المحكمة إدانتها ، بما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه .
حيث إنه من المقرر أن التلبس حالة تلازم الجريمة بصرف النظر عن شخص مرتكبها ، ومتى قامت في جريمة صحت إجراءات القبض والتفتيش في حق كل من له اتصال بها سواء أكان فاعلًا أم شريكًا ، ويكفي لتوافرها أن يكون شاهدها قد حضر ارتكابها بنفسه وأدرك وقوعها بأي حاسة من حواسه متى كان هذا الإدراك بطريقة يقينية لا تحتمل شكًا ، وتقدير الدلائل على صلة المتهم بالجريمة المتلبس بها ومبلغ كفايتها هو من الأمور الموضوعية البحتة التي يوكل بداءة لرجل الضبط القضائي تحت رقابة سلطة التحقيق وإشراف محكمة وفقًا للوقائع المعروضة عليها بغير معقب ، ما دامت النتيجة التي انتهت إليها تتفق منطقيًا مع المعلومات والوقائع التي أثبتتها في حكمها .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الثابت من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه - على النحو المار بيانه - أن الضابط لم يقبض على الطاعنين وفتشهما إلا عندما تحقق من اتصالهما بالجريمة ، إذ شاهدهما داخل السيارة المحملة بالمواد المخدرة المضبوطة حال انبعاث رائحة مخدر الحشيش منها ، وعلى صورة تنبئ عن أن الغاية من المجالسة هي المشاركة في حيازة وإحراز المادة المخدرة وهو استخلاص سائغ أقرته محكمة الموضوع ورأت كفايته لتسويغ القبض والتفتيش على الطاعنين الثانية والثالث ، فهذا منها صحيح ، ولا تثريب على الحكم إذ هو عول في الإدانة على الأدلة المستمدة من تلك الإجراءات ، ويكون النعي على الحكم في هذا الخصوص غير سديد ، وينحل كل ما يثيره الطاعنان الثانية والثالث من عدم توافر حالة التلبس وعدم مسئوليتهما عن المخدر المضبوط بالسيارة المملوكة للطاعن الأول كل ذلك ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي لا تجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم لم يدن الطاعنة الثانية بجريمة نقل الجوهر المخدر بقصد الاتجار التي دان بها الطاعن الأول وحده ، فإن ما تثيره الطاعنة الثانية في هذا الخصوص يكون واردًا على غير محل .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن القانون لا يمنع المحكمة من الأخذ برواية منقولة متى ثبت صحتها واقتنعت بصدورها عمن نقلت عنه ، وإذ كان الحكم قد اطمأن إلى أقوال شهود الإثبات واقتنع بوقوع الجريمة وصحة إسنادها إلى الطاعنين الثانية والثالث ، فإن نعيهما على الحكم أخذه بأقوال بعض الشهود مع أنها سماعية ، ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي في تقدير الدليل مما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع ولا يجوز مصادرة عقيدتها في شأنه أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن الشارع لم يقيد القاضي الجنائي في المحاكمات الجنائية بنصابٍ معين في الشهادة وإنما ترك له حرية تكوين عقيدته من أي دليل يطمئن إليه طالما له مأخذه الصحيح في الأوراق ، كما أن انفراد الضابط بالشهادة وسكوته عن الإدلاء بأسماء أفراد القوة المرافقة له في عملية الضبط لا ينال من سلامة أقواله وكفايتها كدليل في الدعوى ، فإن تعويل الحكم على شهادة ضابطي الواقعة الأول والثاني ليس فيه ما يخالف القانون ، وينحل نعي الطاعنين في هذا الصدد إلى جدل في تقدير الدليل مما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع ولا يجوز مجادلتها فيه أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المحكمة قد ردت على شواهد الدفع بعدم جدية التحريات ، وكان عدم التوصل إلى المتهم المجهول لا يقدح بذاته في جدية التحريات ، كما أنه لا يعيب الإجراءات أن تبقي شخصية المرشد غير معروفة وأن لا يفصح عنها رجل الضبط القضائي الذي اختاره لمعاونته في مأموريته ، كما أنه لا ينال من جدية تلك التحريات عدم إفصاح الضابط عن مصدر تحرياته ، فإن ما ينعاه الطاعنان في هذا الشأن يكون لا محل له .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن المدافعين عن الطاعنين الثانية والثالث لم يطلبا إلى المحكمة تحقيق أي من الدفاع المار بيانه ، فليس لهما من بعد النعي عليها قعودها عن إجراء لم يطلب منها ولم تر هي من جانبها لزومًا لإجرائه ، ما دامت الواقعة قد وضحت لديها ، فإن ما ينعياه في هذا الخصوص لا يكون مقبولًا .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن تقدير آراء الخبراء والفصل فيما يوجه إلى تقاريرهم من اعتراضات مرجعه إلى محكمة الموضوع التي لها كامل الحرية في تقدير القوة التدليلية لتقرير الخبير المقدم إليها ، وما دامت قد اطمأنت إلى ما جاء به فلا يجوز مجادلتها في ذلك ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعنان في هذا الصدد يكون غير قويم .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن الطاعنة الثانية لم تدفع ببطلان أقوالها بتحقيقات النيابة العامة لعدم حيدة المحقق ، وكان هذا الدفع من الدفوع القانونية المختلطة بالواقع التي لا تجوز إثارتها لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض ما لم تكن مدونات الحكم تحمل مقوماته ؛ لأنه يقتضي تحقيقًا تنأى عنه وظيفة المحكمة ، ومن ثم فإن ما تثيره الطاعنة الثانية في هذا الخصوص لا يكون له محل . هذا فضلًا عن أن الحكم لم يعول في قضائه بالإدانة على دليل مستمد من أقوال الطاعنة الثانية ، فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الشأن يكون غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الثابت من محضر جلسة المحاكمة في ٩ / ٣ / ٢٠١٧ أن الدفاع تنازل صراحة عن سماع الشهود الغائبين اكتفاء بتلاوة أقوالهم بالتحقيقات وتليت ثم مضى الدفاع في مرافعته إلى أن ختمها بطلب الحكم بالبراءة ، فلا تثريب على المحكمة إن هي قضت في الدعوى دون سماع الشهود الغائبين ، ولا يحول عدم سماعهم أمام المحكمة من أن تعتمد في حكمها على أقوالهم في التحقيقات ، ما دامت مطروحة على بساط البحث ، هذا إلى أن الثابت من محضر جلسة المحاكمة في ٨ / ١٢ / ٢٠١٦ أن المحكمة استمعت إلى شهود الإثبات جميعًا عدا الشاهد الخامس ، ومن ثم فإن النعي على المحكمة بعدم سماع بعض الشهود لا يكون سديدًا .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان يبين من محضر جلسة ٩ / ٣ / ٢٠١٧ التي تمت فيها المرافعة أنه حضر مع الطاعنة الثانية محاميان، وسمعت مرافعة النيابة العامة ، والمدافع الحاضر مع الطاعن الأول ، ثم ترافع المحامي الحاضر مع الطاعنة الثانية ، ثم طلب استكمال مرافعته آخر الجلسة لظروفه المرضية ، ثم ترافع المحامي الحاضر مع الطاعن الثالث ، ثم ترافع المحامي الثاني الحاضر مع الطاعنة الثانية وأبدى ما عن له من دفاع وطلب في ختام مرافعته البراءة ، ولم يثر أمام المحكمة شيئاً بشأن طلب التأجيل لاستكمال مرافعة المحامي الأول الذي ترافع بداية ، ولم يشر إلى أنه بنى خطته في الدفاع عن الطاعنة الثانية على وجود محام آخر معه ، وإذ كانت الطاعنة الثانية لم تشر في أسباب طعنها إلى أن المحامين الموكلين عنها اتفقا على المشاركة في الدفاع وتقسيمه بينهما ، فإن المحكمة إذ قضت بإدانة الطاعنة الثانية دون استجابة إلى طلب التأجيل - بفرض صحة ذلك - لا تكون قد أخلت بحقها في الدفاع ، ما دام القانون لا يوجب أن يكون مع كل متهم بجناية أكثر من محامٍ واحد يتولى الدفاع عنه .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان باقي ما يثيره الطاعنان الثانية والثالث في أوجه نعيهما على الحكم مردودًا بما سبق الرد عليه بأوجه الطعن المقدمة من الطاعن الأول . لما كان ما تقدم ، فإن الطعن برمته يكون على غير أساس متعينًا رفضه موضوعًا .

المصدر 
https://www.cc.gov.eg/criminal_judgments

----------


## يحي مرسى

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## يحي مرسى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

